# cell phone jammer



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone know how to make a do-it-yourself cell phone jammer? plans?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Except under very limited circumstances, cell phone jammers are illegal to use in the USA.

Since this web site is in the USA, it probably will not permit discussions on how to build, purchase or use such an illegal device.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I think we will close this


----------

